# Complete list of soccer channels (FTA and PayTV) in USA



## tevez417 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

please don't bash me for this question/task, but I would like to compile the "ultimative" complete list of soccer programming/channels which can be received in the USA. I will start with the list (see below) and awaiting for your input/amendments.

Why am I looking for this? I am working in a soccer analysis business in Europe. Here, we are analyzing from hundrets of matches each weekend. Getting south amercan footage however is somewhat problematic. We have set up a datacenter with DirecTV access, but the channel lineup is somewhat limited (especially with blackout rules like on "TV Chile"). So I am looking for a list of channels which could extend our coverage in South America. Yes, this project is commercial, but I guess all of you soccer-fans can make use of that list also...

So here I go:
- USA Major League: MLS Direct Kick (via DirecTV provider) all matches
- Argentina Primera Division: Canal / TV Publica on NSS 806 FTA (8 of 10 matches)
- Brazil Serie A: PFC Futbol (via DirecTV provider) all matches
- Brazil Serie 2: PFC Futbol (via DirecTV provider) all matches
- Uruguay Primera: VTV Uruguay (all matches) via Cable in Uruguay only (?)
- Chile: some matches via CDF Premium (Amazonas south america beam) and TV Chile via Sirius 4,8°E FTA (?)
- Bolivia: Canal 7 (Satellite?)
- Ecuador Serie A: Teleamazonas (Satellite?)
- Honduras: Centroamerica TV (DirecTV, Black-Out Rule?)

Looking forward to get this list complete...


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

tevez417 said:


> Getting south amercan footage however is somewhat problematic. We have set up a datacenter with DirecTV access, but the channel lineup is somewhat limited (especially with blackout rules like on "TV Chile"). So I am looking for a list of channels which could extend our coverage in South America.


Realistically, you're searching for needles in a haystack. You may have better luck looking for raw feeds from whatever FTA satellites instead of pay services like DirecTV. I do notice you've started on the FTA route already.

Obviously, coverage from England, Spain, Germany, Italy, UEFA Champions League/Europa League, Mexico, MLS, Argentina that covers the bulk of viewer interest in this country.

Coverage from 2nd tier areas such as France, Netherlands, Portugal, Russia, Brasil comes next. But of course, this is all the easy stuff and surely you've got it all figured out.

Heck, it may even be easier to access coverage from place like Australia, Greece, Japan, Korea, bunch of Central American countries like Costa Rica etc. which I would consider 3rd tier compared to the obscure complete list you're seeking. Sorry, not quite the answer(s) you were looking for. I suppose you may have better luck by getting in touch with some industry insiders (if you can) for the detailed answers you seek.


----------

